# Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrarlo ?



## mfc (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola busco un programa llamado ZelioSoft del año 2000. Adjunto una imagen del programa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

http://search.4shared.com/q/1/ZelioSoft


----------



## mfc (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola, muchas gracias por el aporte pero estás seguro que es el mismo programa que yo puse? Ademas esta en turko creo y el logo del programa no es el mismo diria yo ni el mismo programa :S

Por lo que veo en el manual si que es el mismo, pero a la hora de ejecutar como se hace , porque abro el winrar, ejecuto y vale pero luegon donde esta el programa porque no me aparece el icono por ningun lado :S


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

es el unico que encontré ,ni idea si sea el mismo 
un saludo

buscalo en la misma paguina pero  variando un poco el nombre(una letra menos,etc etc ,seguro esta


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.mediafire.com/?2tj4899t7giygq0
cerrojo:*jorutomia* 
No sé si es lo que buscas.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2010)

¿ Y por que no bajarlo de la página original ?

*Download*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

como  no se me ocurrio antes,buscar la pagina oficial ,,,para la proxima ya se 
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2010)

Asi es su majestad, para ese tipo de cosas, se puede recurrir a la pagina oficial local, o la española en su defecto, aunque muchas veces lo que esta disponible es una demo y no el soft operable, de todas formas hay otros sitios sobre todo uno muy conocido donde estan todos soft de micros PLC, y uno más que era de origen español, pero mudo el sitio fuera de españa por una ley de ese pais que impide mencionar marcas, y como lamentablemente en este tipo de cosas no se hace por favorecer a nadie sino simplemente por referencia y cuando no en muchos casos por ser uno solo el fabricante, un simple ejemplo de nuestro mundo "Los PIC"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2010)

pero en los pic tambien existen otras marcas,motorola,atmel ,ect ect y en cada una de sus respectivas paginas tienen la aplicación para sus micros ?????


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2010)

Pero Pic es de microchip, los AVR son de Atmel si hablas de 68HC11 estas hablando de motorla si hablas de ST-9 estas hablando del microcontrolador de Thompson

Es decir cuando decimos el TDAXXX o pertnecen a Philips, a Thompson, a Grundig, a Siemens, etc, pero no se los menciona con fines comerciales....

Cuando hablas de automatas programbles y no te queda a otr que hacer referencias a sus nombres, pero no con un fin comercial, sino de rererencia o converniencia segun sus prestaciones, si hablas de logo! no hay otro es de Siemens, si hablas del Twido o del Zelio estas hablando de Telemecanique y asi....

Y esa pagina que es de origen español y muy buena por cierto, sigue pero fuera de los servidores españoles, porque sino o la cerraba o se la cerraban

este es un enlace :http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/jmarti50/enlaces/automatas.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2010)

gracias por la info panda


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2010)

De nada su majestad, todo lo que este a mi alcance y más para servir a la comunidad y a quien lo necesite.....


----------



## mfc (Dic 24, 2010)

Hola me podrian decir el nombre de algun programa de dissenyo 2D para dibujar planos. 
Tengo el AutoCad pero es para professionales que entiendan y yo solo necessito uno senzillo que haga buenos planos.

Muchas gracias

alguien se sabe alguno ?:S


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2010)

hay muchos pero tenes que provar cual te va mejo
Uno gratuito y open source
Qcadhttp://gnuwin.epfl.ch/apps/qcad/es/index.html
Otro varicad aqui el sitowebhttp://www.tipete.com/userpost/descargas-gratis/varicad-2010-v206-descarga-gratis-2

hay muchos pero habria que saber para que lo quieres utilizar para darte una orientacíon mayor, versiones antiguas de autocad son muy sencillas de utilizar ahora no recuerdo cuales son las últimas que liberaron


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 24, 2010)

marchen unas ojitas y unas ramitas para el panda ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
de donde sacas tanta  info   ???
es una suerte tenerte de amigo amigo  oso


----------



## mfc (Dic 24, 2010)

tengo que hacer simplemente el plano de la vista alçada y la vista lateral de una maqueta muy simple en la qual solo hay que dibujar cuadrados y rectangulos y medias circumferencias. Para finalizar indicar las medidas y ya esta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2010)

Si buscabas un programa para dibujar,  ¿ Por que comenzaste pidiendo un programa para programar PLC´S ? 



mfc dijo:


> Hola busco un programa llamado ZelioSoft del año 2000. Adjunto una imagen del programa.



Trata de conseguir el CorelDraw, es muy fácil de emplear.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2010)

Gracias su majestad, como siempre me gusta la informática y entre ellos los sistemas CAD tanto mecánico como electrónico y asi me pongo a ver cada tanto que cosa nueva hay por ejemplo estoy provando varios programas para hacer esquemas rápidos para acompañar alguna explicación, luego te paso algunos nombres para que los pruebes

MFC

Aqui tenes otro esay CAd http://www.smartdraw.com/specials/ppc/caddrawing.htm?id=341536&gclid=CNjQ2rX-haYCFYNk7AodwiDKqQ

En Autocad es simple hacer lo que queres, solo que tener que conocer los comandos en inglés en las últimas versiones, pero en otras como la 12, la 13 o la 14 que tienen una paleta de iconoc configurable para los comandos es un poquito más sencillo

para hacer un rectangulo con line dibujas una una linea, luego con xdist poniendo la medida trazas una paralela, unis ambas y de esta ultima haces otro xdist y ya tenes tu cuadrado o rectangulo, tal vez tengas que recortar o alargar para que el dibujo se cierre pero es bastante simple y si no con la herramienta pligono poniendo las coordenadas es super rápido pero hay que estar familiarizado con esta forma de trabajo

Hacer dibujos acotados en Corel draW es un poco complicado para quien no sabe manejar ese programa. em cambio en los cad 2D como los propuestos eso es muy intiuitivo y quedan las acotaciones como en los planos

En adjuntos un ejemplo echo con Qcad que es libre y ocupa mucho menos espacio en disco que el programa comercial mencionado a Qcad es libre ya que es open source y muy bueno


Subi otros dos ejemplos para que quede mejor ejemplificado

El cuarto ejemplo es para ver como queda un dibujo acotado


----------



## mfc (Dic 24, 2010)

Hola, perdonad que haya unido dos cosas a la vez, pero si , primero necessitaba un programa para el Plc i me lo consiguieron , y aora necessitaba otro programa y ya que abri aqui el tema pos lo pedi , y como  la otra vez me lo consiguieron , muchas gracias y perdonad por las molestias .


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2010)

De mi parte ninguna molestia, ya que creo que era simple de entender, eran dos necesidades primero planteaste una y luego la otra.
Si en otra cosa te puedo ser útill solo pregunta


----------



## mfc (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola alguien sabe donde encontra Pneusim , es un programa para crear esquemas pneumaticos. Adjunto una foto de alguna version del pneusim.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2010)

Fijate aqui estan los enlaces para el fuidsim de festo y los respectivos manuales desde su web
http://www.sociedadelainformacion.com/20011204/neumatica/neumatica.htm
ya te paso los del nuesim versión demo, el sitio de donde lo tenia esta en mantenimiento desde hace vrios dias asi que busco otro lugar


----------



## mfc (Dic 28, 2010)

aver si me puedes encontrar los del neusim, ademas en la web que me diste no funcionan los links, gracias igualmente.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2010)

Proba de nuevo al fluidsim lo acabo de bajar de nuevo, que locura la net estoy en el hemisferio Sur y tu estas a distancias como lo es aqui ir de una provincia a otra...
Proba de nuevo yo te busco el que vos queres


----------



## mfc (Dic 29, 2010)

panda me podrias decir donde conseguir el manual en castellano , porque en el enlaçe no funciona el fluidsim va perfecto ya. necessito saber como poner una valvula con retorno por muelle o por accionamiento de algo etc..-


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Perdón entendi que el programa no podias descargar, si Festo actualizo su web y ahora la tiene dividda 
El manua ahora esta aqui
http://www.fluiddraw.de/fluidsim/download/v3/hb-spa-p.pdf


----------



## mfc (Dic 29, 2010)

Panda , una pregunta el fluidsim es una version de prueba y no me permite guardar el esquema neumatico que construi que hago :S ¿


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Captura la pantalla, luego con algu programa para manejos de images como el irfan-View, recortas lo que no qures que quede y lo guardas con formato  jpg, gif, png o el que sea más práctico, incluso poder pegar la  imágen en word(la imagen capturada)
Con el boton imprimir pantalla (print screen) te queda en el porta papeles, si habris Word y te fijas en editar veras que esta habilitado pegar, al igual que en el ifran-View, o algun pdf creator


----------



## mfc (Ene 3, 2011)

Hola, envio este post para ver si alguien me podria conseguir un enlaçe para descargarme la version que sea del autocad sin que el enlaçe sea el de la página autodesk, ni de las principales opciones de google. Me he descargado varios y en el ordenador de un amigo al completarse la instalación me pone que el archivo esta corrupto y que tiene un error :s


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2011)

Bajalo de aqui, este link esta probado si te da el mismo error es porque esa maquina tiene un virus
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?siteID=123112&id=13779351


----------



## mfc (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola, alguien me podria conseguir una explicación de lo que es el lenguaje ladder. Necessito una buena expliación, que no sea breve.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 9, 2011)

san google amigo ,asta ay cursillos en la red


----------



## mfc (Ene 9, 2011)

he estado rato buscando y no encontraba nada de mi agrado la verdad, al final encontre algo interesante


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 9, 2011)

todo lo mas interesante siempre esta en ingles,ese es el mayor problema ,pero siempre ay algo ,en fin ,suerte amigo


----------

